# Less than 40 days to go



## denver1000 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

How's everyone feeling about the prep so far? I'm going to be focusing on the depth this week - then will move onto a general review starting next week for everything. I'm not planning on taking in obscure or very specific references like AGMA standards - no point for me. I will be taking in MERM, 2 design books, 1 mechanics of materials book, marks, machinery's hb, conversion book, my binder, and quite possibly the sample question books - NCEES,Practice Problems, and SMS. Seems like a ton of reference material but I'd rather be overprepared!


----------



## JHW 3d (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm feeling way behind. Still reading my depth chapters. Having to decide whether to review HVAC or not (I skipped it before). Also will have to decide how deep to review Plant topics.

Hey a little OT but where'd you locate your 2001 NCEES exam?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

Got mine back in June off eBay - I found the am and MD pm to be very similar so I wouldn't be too hung up on finding it.... there were some vibration questions that prompted me to review damping, and question I asked about the shaft loading factors a couple days ago.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

**** similar to the 08


----------



## denver1000 PE (Sep 29, 2015)

Everyone feeling sufficiently prepared for the exam?


----------



## slickjohannes (Sep 29, 2015)

Ha!!! Still working through power cycles. Fluids thermo, and some heat transfer complete. I am way behind and I do not deal with a lot of machine design at work... it appears there is a rather large train wreck in my future.

Practice Problem accompaniment for MERM is killing me. What I've gotten through I feel very confident about, but I havent got through much.


----------



## P-E (Sep 30, 2015)

You can still pass. Get through those afternoon topics (TFS I assume). Then just get through the basics of the rest. If there's only a couple problems in the morning on certain topics you don't know anything about, I'd consider skipping those chapters. At this point skip the long MERM problems and do as many short ones as you can. Time management now - don't be like the Giants.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 30, 2015)

You should have skipped the 1-hour MERM problems from the very beginning. Unless you've completely forgotten everything you learned about Thermo there's no need to do those problems.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 3, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> Ha!!! Still working through power cycles. Fluids thermo, and some heat transfer complete. I am way behind and I do not deal with a lot of machine design at work... it appears there is a rather large train wreck in my future.
> 
> Practice Problem accompaniment for MERM is killing me. What I've gotten through I feel very confident about, but I havent got through much.


^ what they said.... the MERM practice books are good for a detailed understanding but not really indicative of the exam questions. Get the NCEES exam book/s ASAP if you haven't already.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 8, 2015)

Coming up to 20 days now...How's everyone doing?!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fine. Why? What's in 20 days?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 8, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 8, 2015)

SCREW

THIS

TEST.


----------

